# Big stretch caulk



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone else tried using it to tape-n-caulk woodwork?

*big thumbs-down from me*

I think I'll be going back to Dap..or ??


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

It's looks good when done right , but wet caulk and paint don't mix . Most times it cracks


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Some of it I let cure for 2 hrs...some overnight.
Didn't matter. I ended up having to utility-knife it.
But don't get me wrong..I really like Big S.
Just not for T&C anymore.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Big stretch is made to sttttrrrrreeeeettttccccchhh. Of course it is not gonna work well with tape and calk (unless) you pull it quick......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

That is my go to caulk for exteriors. It would seem rather thick for interior T&C unless you followed up with a wet rag and was able to see the edge of the tape before you let it cure. Limiting the amount of caulk can help. Meaning, not using more than what is needed, and this can be a skill in and of itself, you know, cutting the tip to the appropriate size for just that right amount.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That is my go to caulk for exteriors. It would seem rather thick for interior T&C unless you followed up with a wet rag and was able to see the edge of the tape before you let it cure.


JSYK, Jason...I gave you a THANKS for this part.



[email protected] said:


> Limiting the amount of caulk can help. Meaning, not using more than what is needed, and this can be a skill in and of itself, you know, cutting the tip to the appropriate size for just that right amount.


this part I give you a *cyber eyeroll * for.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> this part I give you a *cyber eyeroll * for.


I need those every once in a while. :whistling2: :thumbsup:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

big stretch is for gapiosis.
and never does tape and caulk meet on a wet occasion!:blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I used it on the fly around a bathtub surround...

Big mistake as I taped it to keep a nice edge. It's too gooey. 

Keep the faith Steve...


----------

